

DevOps against Humanity - mappu
http://www.cardcastgame.com/browse/deck/HFU3S

======
vtorhonen
GitHub page includes information on how the cards can be generated into PDFs
and how they should be printed to get a physical copy:

[https://github.com/bridgetkromhout/devops-against-
humanity](https://github.com/bridgetkromhout/devops-against-humanity)

